# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages Scandinavian  Russian-speaking people in Oslo

## Oggi

Is there anyone in this Forum who lives in Oslo (like me), and with whom it could be possible to get in touch?  Do you know about the restaurant at the corner of Akersgata and R

----------


## Оля

I want to travel to Oslo!!.....   ::  
But I don't live there   ::

----------


## Wowik

[quote=Oggi]Is there anyone in this Forum who lives in Oslo (like me), and with whom it could be possible to get in touch?  Do you know about the restaurant at the corner of Akersgata and R

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

I am FROM Oslo!   ::  I just don't live there now   ::  But I know some Russians who do!   ::  But they aren't on this forum   ::  Wait, I know of one!   ::  Hold on!  ::

----------


## Indra

*Wowik*
Что там кушаешь на фотке?  ::

----------


## Wowik

> *Wowik*
> Что там кушаешь на фотке?

 If my memory doesn't fail me it's a fish soup.

----------


## kalinka

[quote=Oggi]Is there anyone in this Forum who lives in Oslo (like me), and with whom it could be possible to get in touch?  Do you know about the restaurant at the corner of Akersgata and R

----------


## BabaYaga

Oggi, if you don't find anyone from Oslo here on this forum, you can always try:  http://www.norsk-russisk.no/ http://www.russia.no/regional/norus-oslo.html http://www.russisk.org/ 
Held og lykke til!   ::

----------


## Wowik

Ну вот я и в Осле  :: 
Всем ослятам привет!

----------


## EmDii

Det

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Ну вот я и в Осле 
> Всем ослятам привет!

 поздравляю! Ну, как там? Цены уже убили ваши кошелочки?  ::  
Привет Карлу Юхану!

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

[quote=EmDii]Det

----------


## Оля

> Цены уже убили ваши кошелёчки?

----------


## Wowik

> Originally Posted by Wowik  Ну вот я и в Осле 
> Всем ослятам привет!   поздравляю! Ну, как там? Цены уже убили ваши кошелочки?

 Нет, не убили  ::  Коммандировочных хватило. 
Да и в город выйти некогда было - 3 дня совещались с утра до вечера. Даже в интернет некогда было выйти. 
Теперь опять дома сижу. Фотографии разбираю   

> Привет Карлу Юхану!

 В этот раз добраться до Карла не удалось, но вот он и улица этой весной: http://user.rol.ru/~kokin/norway/dscf0714_.jpg

----------


## Wowik

[quote=Oggi]Is there anyone in this Forum who lives in Oslo (like me), and with whom it could be possible to get in touch?  Do you know about the restaurant at the corner of Akersgata and R

----------


## usernamee

пацаны, а расскажите пожалуйста как у вас получилось уехать жить в Осло?
этот вопрос меня очень занимает последних месяца два-три 
сколько там бабла нужно и какие варианты есть уехать. предпочтительный вариант - ехать учиться 
о себе:
20 лет
довольно прилично знаю английский (5/6 от общего количества баллов в TOEFL, в основном проблема это speaking - как муму вообщем, всё понимаю)
2-3 месяца учу норвежский (200 страниц самого популярного в россии учебника по норвежскому + пара фильмов норвежских просмотренных с использованием словаря и ушей) 
лучше даже не в Осло а в поменьше городок, не люблю почти что мегаполисы 
как там с отношением к нам, русским? нацики есть? меня это больше всего занимает, принимая во внимание отношение нас, русских, к некоторым моим иностранным друзьям.

----------


## usernamee

ps: я понимаю что в сети есть специализированные ресурсы по теме, но половина из них какие-то слишком depressing, а вторая половина похожа на какую-то разводку

----------

